# Aquarline thermostat question



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone use the Aquarline thermostats and are they good please?
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Bump..


----------



## kimbo74 (Apr 6, 2009)

*aquarline thermostat*

Hi

I have one of these and they work perfectly well

Cheers


----------



## ggordster (Jul 2, 2009)

hi, what heat source did you use with the aquarline thermostat as i have an exo terra heat bulb and it will not work.


----------

